# Batchdatei, die Netzwerkeinstellungen ändern soll...



## schultze (9. November 2003)

Hallo,

Ich habe folgendes Problem und zwar verfüge ich hier zuHause über ein W-Lan und im Büro auch. Nun finde ich es sehr müsehlig alle Netzwerkeinsetllungen jedes mal zu ändern.

Ich habe von Batchdatein gehört, die einem solche arbeit abnehmen kann.
Es sollen eigentlich nur 5 Paramter geändert werden.

unter Windows 2000 Pro...

Netzwerkeinstellungen und dort Eigenschaften von Tcp/ip

Daten sollen geändert werden:

- IP
- Subnetzmask
- Standartgateway
- Bevorzugter DNS Server
- Alternbativer DNS Server

Also eigentlich habe ich mir das so vorgestellt, dass ich 2 Batchdateien habe. Eine für zu Hause und eine fürs Büro. Wenn ich nun im Büro bin´, muss ich die fürs Büro starten und alle Einstellungen sollten geändert sein.

Ist soetwas möglich?
Wenn ja wie?


Gruß
Tim

P.S.: So habe mir mal ein Batch Tutorial reingezogen. Also ist ja eigentlich nicht zu schwer. Doch wie kann ich nun die Daten ändern? Wie stelle ich die Verbingund zu der Datei her?


----------



## schultze (9. November 2003)

Hi leute,

So habe mich mal umgehört und ein kleines und feines Tutorial gefunden...
Damit wurde mein Problem gelöst:



> wechselnde TCP/IP Konfiguration unter Windows 2000 und XP
> Wenn Sie z. B. mit Ihrem Notebook in unterschiedlichen Netzwerken arbeiten und nicht DHCP eingesetzt wird, müssen Sie jedes Mal die Angaben wie IP-Adresse, DNS-Server usw. anpassen. Unter Windows können Sie aber mit den Befehl "NETSH" die aktuelle Netzwerkkonfiguration sichern und auch wieder herstellen. Gehen Sie dazu folgendermaßen vor:
> 
> Einstellungen sichern:
> ...



Quelle: http://www.uni-ulm.de/urz/Netzwerk/diagnose.html 

Gruß Tim

Ich hoffe ich konnte anderen damit helfen.


----------



## FuNKeR HH (16. Februar 2005)

Gibt es bei der Methode auch eine Möglichkeit, einige DNS-Suffixe anhängen zu lassen? Das schaff ich nicht und würde es gerne in einem Batch da mit reinbasteln lassen, da das auf sehr vielen PCs nötig ist.

cu
FuNKeR


----------

